# Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V



## 4SDFED (Mar 9, 2001)

How would you compare the two? They both have similar power. Both seem to get around the same gas mileage. How are the repairs on the 4ks? Both being a 5 speed of course. I know there are many more Jetta's around, but the 4k is more unique.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (4SDFED)*









Is that a regular 4k or a 4kq?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (4SDFED)*

Well, the Jetta is your basic day-to-day transport, while the 4k is more aimed at the spirited driver, who often would drive around in a Bimmer 320. So in other words, a 4k is more of a drivers car, it is a bit bigger, it drives better (even in fwd version), feels more stable at speed etc. Oh, dont forget that it looks better!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (PerL)*

The one in the pic is a quattro. Look closely at the lower left of the grill, yu can see the quattro emblem. 4000q had a 5 cylinder, 4000S/CS (FWD) had a 4.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (duandcc)*

I own both. I miss the jettas simplicity, and style, I could haul whatever was needed in that car and it still drove like new. With the 4000, i have to watch myself with what i put in it. However, comparing it to the jetta is like comparing apples to oranges. Yes their motors are similar, yet this also depends on what model 8v you have in the jetta. Digifant, Matronic or cis, cis-e. They all differ but the one that looks the closest would be the cis-e in comparison to the Jetronic. They both have around the same output yet in way of cars The 4000 is bigger, accelerates a lil better yet is almost the same weight. Its wider and the suspension(stock) seems to be a lil better ride than the jettas. The Jetta is a good comuter car and the 8v platform is very dependable and replacement is not that big of a problem and this is the same for transmissions. The 4000's are a rare bird anymore, not to many out there and when stuff goes... its eigther gone, or you have to sell ur kidney on e-bay to buy 1/2 of it. But i say go for the Jetta if its your beater or if your set on the 4000, go for it. Both great cars.
Joel


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (JWJET1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I..... The Jetta is a good comuter car and the 8v platform is very dependable and replacement is not that big of a problem and this is the same for transmissions. The 4000's are a rare bird anymore, not to many out there and when stuff goes... its eigther gone, or you have to sell ur kidney on e-bay to buy 1/2 of it. But i say go for the Jetta if its your beater or if your set on the 4000, go for it. Both great cars.
Joel[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Is that a regular 4k or a 4kq?[HR][/HR]​
due with the 4k u can have quattro baby yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plus its way cooler tghan the vw.
have u ever thought of a quantum sedan?? i know of one in bend its brown thho kinda ugly color if ya ask me


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (the tankman cometh)*

Hey I found a 86' 4000S in mint condition. Yes its not quattro but you have a better chance of winning the lottery than finding one of those here. It's in immaculate condition and of course 5 speed. It also gets decent gas mileage according to Audiworld of 25/30mpg. I'm very tempted to go for it. Do you guys have any 4ks pictures, exterior or interior, modded or not.
edit: found a few pics.

1985 4ks









What year dash is this from? 83'?
















83' engine bay?








Not sure what year this is.

























here's a direct link to the broken X pics.







Anyone know what year it is?
http://www.superbeetlesonly.com/superman/myauditn.html

[Modified by VWVancouver, 1:42 PM 3-14-2003]


[Modified by VWVancouver, 1:43 PM 3-14-2003]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (VWVancouver)*

That interior is fropm the earlier cars, 1980-1984. The cars got facelifted in 1984.5 and got new (better?) dashes and electronics).


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (duandcc)*

Hmmmm anyone here have pics of an 86 or 87 4000S interior? I've searched hi and low (audiworld, audifans too) but came up with nothing.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (VWVancouver)*

Looks pretty much like this, but with 4 doors:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000S vs A2 Jetta 8V (duandcc)*

THanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is a 4ks near me I might check out this weekend. Its supposed in near mint condition. I'll try to get pics too.


----------

